# Do you hate the place where you live?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

And if you do, why? I mixed about where I live which is a part of Toronto located near highways. I like it because my house is next to my high school so I don't have to eat lunch at my school and it's next to this nature filled region where I take walks and look at its beauty.. Unfortunately, it's kind of a ghetto, I have to confront people like kids who play sports, people who seemed to like partying, and students from high school. Weak. So as a result, I have to stay home. Once again, weak.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i live just outside of washington dc. theres lots of free things to do here, and its an exciting place to live because its the capital of the US. unfortunately most of the people are asses and the cost of living is very high. so yeah i guess i would have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## LikeSnowLikeGold (Aug 19, 2012)

I live in a small town in the Midwest, USA. I hate it. There's absolutely nothing to do here. Although, I did just move to a place where there is a forest right behind my house, so I do enjoy hiking through that and exploring. Other than that... Yes, I hate it here. I want to move to New Zealand.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I hate South London. It's filled with muggers. That and I live right near a factory.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes :rain


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

No, its quite nice actually. I can't complain about it at all.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Mixed feelings. I live in a good area in Bangalore. The climate is awesome and most part of the city has good number of trees and gardens. Near where I live there are numerous IT companies and so many people where I live are IT professionals. Traffic and population density is of concern and day-by-day its increasing. There are lot of pubs and party spaces across the city, but I miss all of them, you know why. Also, the city is culturally rich and you can discover many old stuffs. Driving through the city is very dangerous unfortunately. I hear this city is clean compared to other big cities in India. If one is willing to enjoy his life then its not a bad place.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. Its getto and loud black people.


----------



## Cellic (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes it's too small and there is not much to do. I would love to have a new start in a populated world city like NY, London, LA.. I would like the feeling of anonymity and I wouldn't stay in my room everyday there.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

During Spring, Summer, and Fall I love it here. Winter on the other hand I wanna bolt and head south.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

..................


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Octal said:


> No, its quite nice actually. I can't complain about it at all.


Same here. I love my city. My specific location is in the "grittier" side of town (east=poor, west=rich) but it has its own character and charms here. People leave you alone for the most part. And I don't have to worry as much about how I'm dressed.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

Hate is a strong word, but I'd prefer to live in a place where I could kick start my social life, not a lot goes on in my small town. I am glad to live in a nice, quiet neigbourhood though


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Live in an english town and I hate it. No shops, nothing really to do, the place is basically full of banks and betting shops and estate agents. And barely anyone I know lives here. : (


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I live in Wheeling West Virginia and this place and state royally sucks. 

No jobs.
Nothing fun to do.
Almost everyone's thinking is backwards, very little to no progressive thinking at all. 
Lots of angry people.
Lots of crime.
Very very little diversity.
Lots and lots of drugs.
Tons of fighting.
It's just very depressing all the way around. I cannot take it anymore.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the town I live in but I hate that almost all my family members live here. They're there everywhere I turn. -_-


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Never.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Yes, although there's great public transport here in Australia, there isn't any big cities where I can disappear in. I like to move to another country with a big city, something like NYC, London, Japan, etc.:yes


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

eh, "hate" is a strong word. it's boring at times, definitely, because there's just not a lot going on. but i don't "hate" it. yet.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Meh, it's ok ... But it's been voted one of the most vain places in the country.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm originally from Tampa, but I go to school in NYC. I don't like Tampa at all, but I'm not huge on the big city life either. I'd like to like in a small, quaint town... somewhere with lots of trees, lakes and mom and pop stores/coffee shops, etc.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Minnesota is so ****ing boring. That's all.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I love it because it's my hometown but hate it because it's boring. There's nothing to do and it's too small for me. It's worse in winter because there's a really popular ski resort so it's packed and it's just as bad in the summer because a lot of tourists come here to hike, camp or what ever and it's annoying because most of them can't drive worth ****.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup. Everybody's always getting shot.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yup. Everybody's always getting shot.


I would love to live in Chicago. They have some of my favorite sports teams - the Bulls, Bears and Cubs are okay too.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

No, I love where I live. I don't think it's particularly special... It's just home. It's not too hectic and the downtown core isn't too far off. It's around a thirty-minute walk to get to the things I frequent (library, mall etc.) which isn't too bad unless it's summer. The people I've come across are usually friendly and helpful. The public transit system's pretty good and the weather's not perfect but I still like it. I don't know if I'll still live in this area ten years from now but I'll always love it.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

The town I live in is a pretty boring place, but I don't hate it.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Yup. Everybody's always getting shot.


It goes down in Chiraq :no

OT: Meh, I hate it because it's too far from Manhattan (where I go to school), too far from delivery services, and too close to Mount Vernon (ew :blank). Other than that, it's pretty decent for a low income area... It's all houses and trees, very quiet most of the time. That's just my part of the borough, though.

I love NYC though and if I left it would probably only be for a while.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I live outside of DC and for some like myself, who freaks out over traveling, DC isn't very enticing. My small town has almost nothing to do in it.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I live in a nice area near lots of coffee shops, thrift stores and colleges. However, everything here closes at 9pm, public trans stops running at 12:50am, there's not much to do if you don't have money, so it gets old quickly. Not to mention people tend to be cold and cliquey. I don't love it, but I don't hate it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

A little bit, it's sort of "ghetto" part of the city, so there's a bunch of ******* and wannabe gangsta's walking around, nothing really fun to do....and it's Kansas. You tell someone your from Kansas and all you are to them is a bunch of hicks. Well you know what? I'm not a ****in' hick! I don't wear cowboy boots. I hate the ****in' rodeo. Horses smell like **** to me... and I don't **** anyone in my own bloodline. By definition, I'm not a ******* and godammit I ain't a ****in' hick either.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in a smallish town in the mid area of England (aka The Midlands) It's not bad to look at - got one or two nice parks and some cool forest areas. There's not really that much to do though around here. Oh yeah and there's quite a few chavs which means you have to watch your step sometimes. :no


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Nothing wrong with where i live.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> I would love to live in Chicago. They have some of my favorite sports teams - the Bulls, Bears and Cubs are okay too.


Sure, you say that now. Everyone who doesn't live in Chicago does, and it makes itself out to be a much better city than it is. It isn't worth all of the crime, IMO.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It's okay (well, parts of the county are), but I'm not from the city I live in, so I have never felt like I fit in much because it's a lot different (and so are the people) from the area I grew up in. This is not to say that I liked the place I'm originally from much, but I had better memories of my life there.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope, no complaints here. Close to school and stores


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i have a question...

why is it the chicks from New Jersey, don't want to tell anyone they're from that state? We have a contractor on-board.. who tells everyone she's from New York..

Then we later found out she was from Jersey..

Jersey's not a bad place is it?


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

i guess it's alright where i live since finding work isn't too difficult but i wish i lived in a more interesting geographical location (ex. mountains) but that usually creates the conflict of find a good job and the cost, supply, and selection of goods. 

Then again im only around 4 hours away from the rocky mountains which isn't too far of a drive, allowing me to do my hobbies that i extremely enjoy (alpine and XC skiing, hiking, mountain biking) while also living in a good city.

so yea i guess where i live is pretty good, could be a lot worse.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

No I don't like it. It's too hot and there's nothing to do here.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Like someone already stated..."Hate" is a strong word. I don't like where I live very much. It's a pretty safe and quiet place, which is great. The huge downside is that there is nothing here for me to do. I can't get a pass for any of the gyms, there are no fighting teams or basketball teams anywhere near me and there are no nice venues. There are no pretty parks. You have to drive a short way outside of my city to do anything that I'd like.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes!!


----------



## pinkempyreal (Aug 9, 2012)

I've lived in Las Vegas for 22 years. I'm over it. Wouldn't say I am at hate just yet.
Growing up here, there was never much to do. It's just not a kid friendly place. Many things are so spread out and it was hard to walk or ride my bike anywhere. After I turned 21 a few years ago things were a bit more exciting but I'm back to just being over it. 
The summers are unbearable. Most people you meet are just visiting and the ones who do live here are phony, atleast in my experience.
The first opportunity I get to move else where I will take it. The only thing I would ever miss about Las Vegas is how everything is 24hours.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I'm kind of sick of the rent being so high and having to live with roommates. I was also misled and told that you don't need a car in San Francisco. It's a lie. The public transportation here sucks so bad compared to Japan. The buses are super slow and BART has only one line within the city.
> 
> I do like that it is very liberal and the climate is better than many places but the f'in fog is getting depressing. I haven't seen the sun in weeks. The weather is much better in LA. Here you have to carry a jacket with you all year round. T-shirt weather does not exist.
> 
> ...


Um excuse me if some of us white guys are more pasty and sort of "hipster ish" here in NorCal but honestly, thats just an excuse to not date white men to me is what it sounds like.. many guys in El Dorado or Sac outskirts are perfectly fine or even San Fran outskirts theres gotta be some good guys.. It sounds like you are self hating to me especially if you're white yourself. Anyways I am an East Coast transplant here but plan to head east one day to live again. I hate the west for my own reasons. I personally don't like west coast liberalism and its more prevalent in the bigger cities along with overcrowded streets to the max. No TY you can have it. People knock the East Coast for liberalism but to me the west is worse whether you're in CA or even Seattle/Portland.. all of it is lame.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

HustleRose said:


> I'm originally from Tampa, but I go to school in NYC. I don't like Tampa at all, but I'm not huge on the big city life either. I'd like to like in a small, quaint town... somewhere with lots of trees, lakes and mom and pop stores/coffee shops, etc.


Theres definitely places worse than Tampa/St Pete.. I always liked it around those parts and although some of it is overcrowded, I find California is a bigger nightmare.. you could have it worse and Tampa has coffee shops in Ybor and St Pete has them too.. If you're a liberal you can live in that area and its also good for conservatives.. FL seems to cater to all types from my experience.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I love it because it's my hometown but hate it because it's boring. There's nothing to do and it's too small for me. It's worse in winter because there's a really popular ski resort so it's packed and it's just as bad in the summer because a lot of tourists come here to hike, camp or what ever and it's annoying because most of them can't drive worth ****.


I'm from New England area originally and thankfully NH is still a good place. The tourists there cannot be possibly as high as Oregons or people who want to come flood your state anyhow. NH and New England thankfully have managed to have less people come in droves and that sort of made job seeking more easier even in bad times. They tend to control the population better.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok now onto me.. Carmichael California. I don't hate it completely since some good people live out here and its not as bad as other surrounding areas, but a lot needs to be improved about where I am living no question mainly traffic and jobs and population issues. Not that they will be totally fixed if now or ever so it will eventually lead to me moving out of here and possibly heading back east. I am an East Coast transplant and have been living out west for a yr between Sacramento and Portland Oregon and I hate it here compared to FL even. Don't ask how I got out west, its kind of a long story but it involved a family situation. I like it way better back east so if anyone is in CA and may want to move back east one day please, get in touch.


----------



## Rocketman1973 (Nov 26, 2011)

I like Edmonton. I was born here and grew up just outside the city. It's a nice size city, with just over 800,000 people. If you include the surrounding area, it's a population of around 1.2 million. There is a ton of work, which makes it attractive for a lot of people moving here from different parts of Canada and the world. 

But since there has been a lot of drifters from other cities, looking for work, crime has been on the rise and is the capital murder city of Canada. But I still feel very safe, walking my dog at night. 

As far as the weather, it's too hot during the summer (especially this summer) and very cold during the winter, with lots of snow. But if you don't like the current weather in Alberta, wait 5 minutes and it will change 

I've lived near Toronto for 3 years and hated it with a passion. Way too many immigrants, way over populated, the commute through the city is a complete nightmare. People were mean and ignorant. The long summers hit over 100F with the extreme humidity, which added to the smog and pollution. I was more than happy to be back in Edmonton, where you could breathe.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I like where I currently live. It's god's country after all. Prior to moving here, I hated where I lived because it was a sweltering metropolis with more concrete than trees.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

Rocketman1973 said:


> I like Edmonton. I was born here and grew up just outside the city. It's a nice size city, with just over 800,000 people. If you include the surrounding area, it's a population of around 1.2 million. There is a ton of work, which makes it attractive for a lot of people moving here from different parts of Canada and the world.
> 
> But since there has been a lot of drifters from other cities, looking for work, crime has been on the rise and is the capital murder city of Canada. But I still feel very safe, walking my dog at night.
> 
> ...


Portland to me seemed the most like this to me like what you describe Toronto to be more on a lighter scale maybe. Portland is getting overrun and overpopulated as well and many people couldn't care less.. there was upfront politeness but nothing else of substance and people couldn't care less about anyone else.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Like some said before me, _hate_ is a strong word. So yes, I hate where I live.

I despise it, I loathe it, I detest it, I abhor it.


----------



## SoulSoldier (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, but only because it's a terrible area. I live in Flint, MI, one of the most dangerous cities in the U.S. I live in one of the few areas where there's not constant gunfire; however, my area does play host to drugs and prostitution. My street is OK overall, but I am still anxious to move.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I hate New Jersey, it's so expensive to live here. They find any way they can to add on extra taxes, you have to pay to go on the beach, people suck at driving, the roads are terrible, and the people are total a-holes


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

SoulSoldier said:


> Yes, but only because it's a terrible area. I live in Flint, MI, one of the most dangerous cities in the U.S. I live in one of the few areas where there's not constant gunfire; however, my area does play host to drugs and prostitution. My street is OK overall, but I am still anxious to move.


Right, a nice area doesn't solve a lot if a lot around it is crappy. Take Sacramento CA for instance.. theres a few prime areas to live in but because the whole area is overcrowded and a lot of scummy people around it, it makes it less inviting.


----------



## Arcane (May 1, 2012)

It's currently too hot in California right now. I want to go somewhere where it snows.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't live in my hometown or country, I love it here in Denmark...however at the same time I miss England. Basically I'm torn between two lands now!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

[gone]


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's a comfortable place to live, but I'd like to live somewhere that has better culture, and a milder climate--it's too fecking hot in summer for my liking. There's not much to do and it's too far away from other cities. Musicians, especially electronic artists that I like hardly ever come here, compared with Sydney and Melbourne, where I could probably find at least 1 gig that I would want to go to per week.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hate? No but it could be better. I'm not a fan of the neighbors around me. Next door has two dogs who always bark at nothing and other people around are loud and talk out on their porches at 2 AM. Really?? I'd much rather live in a home with my mom but that's in Vegas and I cannot stand the heat. I hate hot weather, I want to move somewhere where it's colder longer. But again, if I got word my mom and her sister found a home to rent or something and my sister and I could come move in, I so would.

The dream is to some day live in an actual house, preferably two-story. I've never lived in a house before. *sigh*


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't like it here. My house is great but the neighborhood is horrible, so many immigrants and annoying teenagers. I'd rather live in some nice and quiet neighborhood with alot of green.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

No. I used to hate California but I moved away for about 2 years and got so homesick. I've never been happier to be living here in my life.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Currently saving up with the intention of moving far away next summer. The further from my family the happier I am.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

VickieKitties said:


> Currently saving up with the intention of moving far away next summer. The further from my family the happier I am.


Thats what you think but its not always true about being far from family.. it gets isolated actually. I know I'd rather live in Syracuse than some places or at least the area.


----------



## DoctorRain (Oct 31, 2011)

Keirbott said:


> No. I used to hate California but I moved away for about 2 years and got so homesick. I've never been happier to be living here in my life.


Where did you move away to in the first place though to all of a sudden love SoCal again?


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

DoctorRain said:


> Thats what you think but its not always true about being far from family.. it gets isolated actually. I know I'd rather live in Syracuse than some places or at least the area.


That's what I think because it's been true in my personal experience. I've lived on the other side of the country before and found it very freeing. This place isn't the worst, but I just can't be myself around my family.


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

I live in northern part of istanbul/turkey. Well All i see is tall apartment buildings... I dont get to see the blue bosphorus, (most of the istanbulians do). I mean I live on the countryside(sort of) and i simply dont feel like living in istanbul


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not particularly fond of it. I used to like it until a series of earthquakes wrecked it during 2010/2011 - now the whole central town area is a demo zone and it's utterly depressing. I want to move somewhere bigger where I can just lose myself among the people and the tall buildings.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Hate it.:yes


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

No. I enjoy the scenery as there are lots of forests and a river where I stay. Also, there is a very low crime rate. On the other hand, there is nothing to do here as it's in the middle of nowhere plus the weather sucks as it rains all the time.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, I kinda hate where I live.. I live in a city in rowhouses. And it's not even an interesting part of the city, it's the outskirts. There's poor people all of the place and I fear crime because we have a very high crime rate here. I wish I lived somewhere "prettier" and more interesting.. and safer.


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

I hate where I live.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Sure, you say that now. Everyone who doesn't live in Chicago does, and it makes itself out to be a much better city than it is. It isn't worth all of the crime, IMO.


Is Chicago really that bad? Compared to places like Detroit or Baltimore?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Yes i live in a small seaside town thats full of chavs/drug addicts there really is no hope for me here as soon as i can afford it im moving away.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like it where I live it's pretty and I live in a nice area with only the occasional creeper roaming around. I'm going to college in the U.S......but when I get older I want to move to a different country honestly. I'm a traveler I like different cultures & languages


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Absolutely, I can't wait until I have enough money saved to leave Syracuse behind.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Is Chicago really that bad? Compared to places like Detroit or Baltimore?


It's most definitely up there with them if not worse. They don't call it the murder capital for nothing.

http://freebeacon.com/more-killed-in-chicago-this-year-than-afghanistan/

http://bobmccarty.com/2009/01/03/nu...s-soldier-deaths-but-medias-not-reporting-it/


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

punksparkyrock said:


> I hate where I live.


Which borough are you in, if you don't mind?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

The place itself is decent, the people are pretty bad though, at least from what I've seen. I'd prefer living somewhere else honestly, this place is kind of depressing. When I was younger I didn't see myself living here for long, and I still don't think I do now. I wanna get out of here as soon as possible, but to do that I need to have money and I need to be self sufficient.

So, that's probably gonna take a while.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I absolutely despise where I live, it is 95% the reason why my anxiety is as severe as it is. I've lived in a small town for all 20 years of my life. Everyone that knows me has already formed their opinion of me being the quiet guy that laughs a lot, so there is no room for making any new friends anymore. The chances of me getting a girlfriend are very slim to none. Yet..here I stay.


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

DoctorRain said:


> Where did you move away to in the first place though to all of a sudden love SoCal again?


Georgia. No offense to Georgia, it was just a big culture shock and I'm not really a country girl. Atlanta was cool though.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> It's most definitely up there with them if not worse. They don't call it the murder capital for nothing.
> 
> http://freebeacon.com/more-killed-in-chicago-this-year-than-afghanistan/
> 
> http://bobmccarty.com/2009/01/03/nu...s-soldier-deaths-but-medias-not-reporting-it/


Hrmmmm interesting. I never knew. When I think of Chicago I think of deep dish pizza, Derrick Rose and Jay Cutler.


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

Keirbott said:


> Georgia. No offense to Georgia, it was just a big culture shock and I'm not really a country girl. Atlanta was cool though.


Ugh, I have lived the entirety of my life in Georgia. I hate it here and actually plan to move in the next few years.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't stand where I live.
The actual town, or my house. 

My anxiety would be SO much better if I could move out again.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. Everytime I come back here after being elsewhere, I get very sad and chlostraphobic x__x I've lived here for around 15 years now, and everything bad has happened to me in this place. I wanna move somewhere else, somewhere sunny, somewhere... different x_x


----------



## RandomKillsTime (Aug 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I'm kind of sick of the rent being so high...I just sit in my over-priced room (going into ever more debt because of it)


That's pretty much my situation.

I live in London. It's an amazing city and I don't particularly have a desire to move anywhere else. I just hate my situation in it and constantly being broke.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't hate the place I live in, but since it's small town and there's not a lot to do, it gets boring at times.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes. I hate living in a stupid state.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have no connections with anyone. If I could I would leave and never stay in the same place for more than a few weeks.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't hate where I live right now. I used to live up in the mountains of Tennessee for about 8 years from the age of 20. Now that place was ****ty. I've lived in so many places in my life. I went to high school in Howard County Maryland. I've always wished that my family would've stayed in one place my whole life.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

Two weeks ago i came to Germany from my homeland Latvia for work.
I am on an island working at holiday resort as male room-maid without knowing the german language^^

As for liking this place. It is not bad, especially when i feel no money struggle anymore. Nor fake friends and interaction with them that had me choking and wishing for escape.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I mainly dislike how many people are in this city. 525k and quickly rising, 9th largest city in Canada. I just wish I could live outside the city, but still close enough that I can still do stuff without a 2 hour drive.


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not really...just living in boring, bland suburbia. Everything feels so "fake". Fake cookie-cutter houses and fake people who think they are "rich" when they really aren't. There really isn't anything to do around here, not that I do much to begin with. Neighbors and people pretty much keep to themselves. Even an area that had crime and drugs would be "exciting" to me, just to get out of this bland environment.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I did until I moved this weekend, I think i might stay here longer then 1 year, haven't been at the same place for more then 1 year in the past 3. er okay 1.5 ^^


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

it's nice enough but very conservative and i can't really dress the way i like...


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I live in "God's Square Mile" (google it), but I basically live in the Asbury Park, NJ area. I don't spend all of my time where I sleep. A bunch of "young, alternative" types have flocked to my area recently. You know, people with big glasses that all DJ, make some kind of art, play in a band, etc. Everybody is trying to sell something, or themselves. Not that everyone else isn't doing that, anyway, but it's not really something I can relate to all of the time. It's also kind of dense around here, especially in the summer, and I can't get any privacy unless I'm in my apartment. Having a backyard would be nice. I'm not into being visible, and space is becoming more and more important to me. It's not so much New Jersey that sucks, but my life in it. I'd like to get away for a while.


----------



## Slimeball (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes I do. It's a tourist town that is slowly turning into Disneyland. The closest city is a white trash ugly hellhole. I hate hate hate hate where I live more than anything else.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd like to say the suburb I live in is real nice. A lot of shops and restaurants and our own little baseball team, The Quakes. (Not like I have money to go to any of these places...) There are gorgeous houses and small apartments. It has pretty much everything. But I have lived here my entire life, I want a change. And as I mentioned before, want to move to a place where it rains more often! I want to move to Colorado. I have family there too.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I hate where I live. It is in the middle of nowhere and the trees aren't even indigenous and look horribly mismatched. Seriously, eucalyptus, oak, and palm trees? Get over yourself.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, a fellow plant snob? Where do you live? Sounds like either southern CA or somewhere down south, or maybe Australia.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well,there are a lot of worse places,but it doesn't really suit me - it was supposed to be temporary-a couple of years at most. I've gotten stuck here though and doubt I'll ever be able to live where I need to be.


----------

